
New Iranian data wiper malware hits Bapco, Bahrain's national oil company - ga-vu
https://www.zdnet.com/article/new-iranian-data-wiper-malware-hits-bapco-bahrains-national-oil-company/
======
mzs
journalist's thread:
[https://twitter.com/campuscodi/status/1215129695328645124](https://twitter.com/campuscodi/status/1215129695328645124)

